# February - April 2012 Black Library Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A whole new crop of releases from Black Library, all of which sound very very promising.


_*The Last Ditch*_ by Sandy Mitchell. February 2012.

This is likely the next Ciaphas Cain novel, always a welcome sight on Black Library. Or maybe, just maybe, its the final novel of the Dark Heresy trilogy, also a welcome sight.

_*The Emperor's Finest*_ by Sandy Mitchell. February 2012.

This is the paperback version of the latest Ciaphas Cain novel, which I will definitely get.

_*Blood Angels*_ the Second Omnibus by James Swallow. February 2012.

The next omnibus for the Sons of Sanguinius. Featuring _Red Tide_ and _Black Fury_, and perhaps a new short story to boot.

_*Luthor Huss*_ by Chris Wraight. February 2012.

The next Warhammer Heroes novel from the King of Heroes, Chris Wraight, centered around the Renegade Priest of Sigmar Luthor Huss.

_*Labyrinth of Sorrows*_ by George Mann. February 2012.

The sequel to the audio-book Helion Rain, featuring the Raven Guard. Should be worth a look.

_*Knights of the Blazing Sun*_ by Josh Reynolds. March 2012.

The next instalment of the Empire Armies series, featuring the Myrmidia devoted Order of the Blazing Sun.

_*Know no Fear*_ by Dan Abnett. March 2012.

Likely the next Horus Heresy novel, the Battle for Calth, featuring Ultramarines vs Word Bearers. This could be a very good novel, or could it be a tragic failure. We'll see.

_*Path of the Renegade*_ by Andy Chambers. March 2012.

The long awaited, at least by fans like me, Dark Eldar novel. Andy Chambers if you make this a novel to remember i'll make you a Daemon Prince of the Night :grin:.

_*Iron Warriors*_ the Omnibus by Graham McNeill. March 2012.

Little to know about this, perhaps a sequel to _Storm of Iron_ will be added just for the occasion. But we can clearly tell that _Storm of Iron_ itself will be available.

_*Legion of the Damned*_ by Rob Sanders. April 2012.

Yet another awesome title coming from Ser Sanders. A Space Marines Battles novel featuring the Legion of the Damned, some of the most powerful and tragic of humanity's defenders.

_*Phalanx*_ by Ben Counter. April 2012.

The paperback version of the final Soul Drinkers novel, been a while since we've seen Sarpedon and his fellow free Astartes, looking forward to this to see how their tale ends.

_*Gotrek and Felix*_ the Anthology edited by Christian Dunn. April 2012.

Pretty obvious, a collection of G&K short stories. Might be worth a read if your a fan, which i'm not.

_*Dead Winter*_ by C.L Werner. May 2012.

Not sure what this is, yet. It may be the 40k novel that Ser Werner mentioned so long ago but has said nothing about since, definitely going to keep an eye on this one.

_*Eye of Vengeance*_ by Graham McNeill. May 2012.

I have no idea what this is. Could be a new Ultramarines novel, if so lets hope McNeill takes us back to the original glory of _Nightbringer_ and _Warriors of Ultramar_, if not then we'll see what new surprises Ser McNeill has for us.

_*Void Stalker*_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. May 2012.

The third, and lets pray not the last, Night Lords novel by ADB. This is glorious news, and an awesome title to boot. What is the Void Stalker? Talos is the Soul Hunter and Huron Blackheart is the Blood Reaver, so what new foe or ally will join these noted warriors?

_*Architect of Fate*_ edited by Christian Dunn. May 2012.

An anthology of Space Marines Battles novellas that tell the story of the Eye of Terror containment fleet Architect of Fate. Featuring Rob Sanders, Sarah Cawkwell and two other authors I am unaware of.


A great crop of releases. Can't wait for all of them :biggrin:.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like there will be quite a lot of awesome stuff coming out!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking forward to Graham McNeill's new book, always love his stuff. I am sure Know No Fear will be fucking epic, though I wish Graham was writing it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohh, can't wait for these, really can't .


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> _*Dead Winter*_ by C.L Werner. May 2012.
> 
> Not sure what this is, yet. It may be the 40k novel that Ser Werner mentioned so long ago but has said nothing about since, definitely going to keep an eye on this one.
> 
> ...


Dead Winter = Time of Legends

Eye of Vengeance = Audio drama about Ultramarines

Architect of Fate = as you say four novellas: Relictors - Darius Hinks, Star Dragons/Blood Swords - Sarah Cawkwell, Fate Reaver – John French, Imperial Fists – Ben Counter


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking forward to the next night lords book by ADB as the previous ones have been really good.
Im also intrigued by Graham McNeils Iron warriors book.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Iron warriors book will be v cool i hope! 

Void stalker= happy face!

Legion of the damned will be interesting at the least!


----------

